# Moorings Catamaran and Crew Lost at Sea



## mljohnson1

Good Evening All,

I just saw this on Facebook and thought I should share just incase anyone is around this part of the world.

It appears these guys are well over due in Thailand enroute from Australia.

http://www.telltales.co.za/catamaran-sunsail-rc044-978-missing-at-sea/


----------



## RobGallagher

Tomnod


----------



## tdw

Departed from Cape Town South Africa, not Australia.


----------



## Minnewaska

RobGallagher said:


> Tomnod


Sad story. Hope they are found.

I tried to participate in one of these satellite image things before. I really had no idea what I was looking for and found my effort nearly useless. Every whitecap looked like a raft. For that matter, I don't really get why a computer program can't cull out any possible hit and flip them quickly in front of an analyst that knows what they are doing.


----------

